# CRS - Cleanup Crew, Copperbands, and Mini Red Carpets have Arrived......



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Clean Up Crew:

Pink Turban Snails,
Cerith Snails,
Nerite Snails,
Red Leg Hermit Crabs
Copperband Butterflies (Small and Medium)
Peppermint Shrimp
Cleaner Shrimp - Small and Jumbo
Blood/Scarlett Shrimp - Small and Jumbo
Conch

Mini Red Carpets Anemones (S. Tapetum)


----------

